# Sexy tight shirts! yay!



## vampirekitten (Sep 3, 2010)

I was playing around tonight trying on old shirts that are too tight and thought it would be a cute thread to start..  there are a few of me in a strawberry shortcake shirt (pink) that used to fit! now once I squeezed it over my boobs I couldn't force it to stay over any of my belly it just rolled up.. then there is a green striped one that I wore the day of my high school graduation..  again that one was even tighter and I couldn't even get it to pretend to stay down LOL :wubu: the last set is (black and white) is my bathing suit top that I bought last year and fit and now doesn't come down barely at all.. Hope you enjoy! :blush: cause I sure enjoyed squeezing myself into them!! :eat1::wubu: 

View attachment me n strawberry.jpg


View attachment me n strawberry2.jpg


View attachment me n strawberry3.jpg


View attachment me n strawberry4.jpg


View attachment me n swim.jpg


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 3, 2010)

oh sorry lol only let me do 5 pics here are the rest  

View attachment me n swim2.jpg


View attachment me n swim3.jpg


View attachment me n swim4.jpg


View attachment me n stripe.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Sep 3, 2010)

OMG too cute!! Your are rockin' the strawberry shortcake shirt to the max!


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 3, 2010)

You look very lovely


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 3, 2010)

Sexy tight shirts or sexy girl under the tight shirts...I say both.


----------



## watts63 (Sep 4, 2010)

B-e-a-utiful pics.


----------



## Paul (Sep 4, 2010)

vampirekitten said:


> oh sorry lol only let me do 5 pics here are the rest


Looking goooooooood .


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks everyone!  sweet.. I didn't realize how blurry they were damn  lol 

Traci I love that strawberry shortcake shirt!! lol


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 5, 2010)

^^ Sexy in the extreme. You've got a rockin' gut and you know how to show it off. :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> ^^ Sexy in the extreme. You've got a rockin' gut and you know how to show it off. :wubu:




aww thank you!!!! :blush: :wubu:


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, this is amazing! Your tummy had realy grown. Congratulations, I am proud of you!
Love - love 
<3 Henk


----------



## mick_geek (Sep 6, 2010)

the blurriness lends a certain something to a hot set of pics.
I love the lying down ones, your belly looks amazing
wow!



vampirekitten said:


> I was playing around tonight trying on old shirts that are too tight and thought it would be a cute thread to start..  there are a few of me in a strawberry shortcake shirt (pink) that used to fit! now once I squeezed it over my boobs I couldn't force it to stay over any of my belly it just rolled up.. then there is a green striped one that I wore the day of my high school graduation..  again that one was even tighter and I couldn't even get it to pretend to stay down LOL :wubu: the last set is (black and white) is my bathing suit top that I bought last year and fit and now doesn't come down barely at all.. Hope you enjoy! :blush: cause I sure enjoyed squeezing myself into them!! :eat1::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 6, 2010)

mick_geek said:


> the blurriness lends a certain something to a hot set of pics.
> I love the lying down ones, your belly looks amazing
> wow!



aww thanks! :blush::blush: I do love my belly :wubu:


----------



## mick_geek (Sep 6, 2010)

Do you have an ultimate aim, in terms of how big you would like your belly to get? At what point would you be satisfied?
:blush:


vampirekitten said:


> aww thanks! :blush::blush: I do love my belly :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 6, 2010)

mick_geek said:


> Do you have an ultimate aim, in terms of how big you would like your belly to get? At what point would you be satisfied?
> :blush:



honestly I don't know.. right now my goal is 400 by christmas.. I find it easier to set smaller goals than bigger ones. but from then its pretty much see what happens.  :eat1: :blush:


----------



## degek2001 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am sure, you'll hit the 400 mark at Christmas. Sure, with our support 
<3 Henk


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 7, 2010)

degek2001 said:


> I am sure, you'll hit the 400 mark at Christmas. Sure, with our support
> <3 Henk



aww so glad I have support!!  :wubu::wubu: :eat1:


----------



## mick_geek (Sep 7, 2010)

wow!
you look amazing as you are, but if you want to get to 400, then you go for it sexy....you'll still look hot no matter what you are at xx:wubu:



vampirekitten said:


> honestly I don't know.. right now my goal is 400 by christmas.. I find it easier to set smaller goals than bigger ones. but from then its pretty much see what happens.  :eat1: :blush:


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 7, 2010)

mick_geek said:


> wow!
> you look amazing as you are, but if you want to get to 400, then you go for it sexy....you'll still look hot no matter what you are at xx:wubu:



aww!:blush::blush: thats very sweet.. I appreciate that  :wubu::wubu:


----------



## mick_geek (Sep 7, 2010)

ahhh :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: just saying it how it is...hope you have some more sexy pics for us, maybe to show your progress, or just to show your sexiness (ooh :blush :wubu::wubu:



vampirekitten said:


> aww! thats very sweet.. I appreciate that  :wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 7, 2010)

mick_geek said:


> ahhh :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: just saying it how it is...hope you have some more sexy pics for us, maybe to show your progress, or just to show your sexiness (ooh :blush :wubu::wubu:



Oh i will promise!! love to add pics and show progress! :blush::blush:


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2010)

Aaaw you're cute and the photos
are, too. Nice post!:bow:


----------



## vampirekitten (Sep 8, 2010)

imfree said:


> Aaaw you're cute and the photos
> are, too. Nice post!:bow:



thanks!  very sweet :wubu::wubu:


----------



## rustydog7 (Sep 10, 2010)

You are so beautiful. I hope you grow out of some more clothes soon. I'm rooting you on to 400, how much do you weigh now? Thanks for showing us your sexy growing belly.:wubu:


----------



## mick_geek (Oct 18, 2010)

So, how's progress sexy? Hope you are good :wubu:



vampirekitten said:


> Oh i will promise!! love to add pics and show progress! :blush::blush:


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 18, 2010)

rustydog7 said:


> You are so beautiful. I hope you grow out of some more clothes soon. I'm rooting you on to 400, how much do you weigh now? Thanks for showing us your sexy growing belly.:wubu:



i'm fluctuating so much lately.. right now i'm at 371.. can't seem to keep it up lol  i'll make it tho!! and thanks!! i have ALOT of clothes that don't fit me anymore.. probably more that don't fit than do.. hehe.. :wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Oct 18, 2010)

mick_geek said:


> So, how's progress sexy? Hope you are good :wubu:



I added a few pics on my other thread, "me and my fat belly"  thanks!!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## burtonboardrline (Oct 31, 2010)

so sexy  keep up the good work


----------



## mick_geek (Nov 1, 2010)

very very nice new pics (being restrained since its a public forum...):wubu::wubu:



vampirekitten said:


> I added a few pics on my other thread, "me and my fat belly"  thanks!!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 1, 2010)

burtonboardrline said:


> so sexy  keep up the good work



thanks!!!  :bow::wubu::wubu:


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 1, 2010)

mick_geek said:


> very very nice new pics (being restrained since its a public forum...):wubu::wubu:



thanks Henk.. hehe


----------



## Clyde (Nov 8, 2010)

I am extremely turned on right now!


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 8, 2010)

Clyde said:


> I am extremely turned on right now!



glad to be of assistance hehe :blush::blush:


----------



## caveman73 (Nov 9, 2010)

Soooo hot. Great pics Vamp.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 9, 2010)

that make a guy go yum :blush:


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 9, 2010)

caveman73 said:


> Soooo hot. Great pics Vamp.



thanks!!  :wubu::wubu::blush: glad you liked!!


----------



## vampirekitten (Nov 9, 2010)

AppreSheAte said:


> that make a guy go yum :blush:



aww thanks Chuck!! very sweet  :wubu::blush:


----------



## mick_geek (Nov 15, 2010)

So how we getting on these days? hope you are good xx



vampirekitten said:


> thanks Henk.. hehe


----------



## blumex (Feb 10, 2020)

My t-shirt..


----------



## alk27alk27 (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks for the necro


----------

